# Perl ports installation - Awkward issue



## ldaher (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

I've been having an awkward issue regarding Perl (version 5.16) installation via ports. 

To get a regular installation, once within /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16, I'm using *make install clean* command to accomplish it, but during the CPAN and distro configuration/installation process, if I don't press any key, the process stops - no error or warning message is being shown. Is that correct? Shouldn't be... I've even left the process running over night, when I switch on my monitor the day after, the process was there totally stuck.

After this painful procedure, everything goes right.

- FreeBSD 9.0 inside VirtualBox 4.2.4 - Perl 5.16.

Thanks in advance.


----------

